# Oops, he did it again.



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Once again, I have to defend a friend over on (you know where) from slanderous claims made by a well known poster, known to many over here.

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=68294&page=4

The person in question calls the owner of Max Trax a common thief. The mods do nothing, the post stands for more than a full day, and I had to come to the defense of my friend.

I really did enjoy the banter over there sometimes, as I do here. But another one bites the dust, as they say.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

He's been spouting his poison for about a week now.Was actually kinda nice spending time over there while he was gone.Now he's back with his same old shenanigans .He must have pictures of the moderators over there doing something they shouldn't be doing.Hes a fricken idiot!!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

did they delete the posts
the last post there was 2013


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

slotking said:


> did they delete the posts
> the last post there was 2013


Just clicked the link.
It took me to my post from TODAY.

Ooooooooooo.....I'll bet it's the chicoms.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

He is definitely a pain and is persona non grata on POS. Not sure about here. SCI is an English board and they appear to favor their own.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

SDMedanic said:


> SCI is an English board and they appear to favor their own.


I thought it was Cunuk in origin.

If it is English, that would explain allot.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The SCI owner pretty much said that he protects nitwit

I just find it amazing he(nitwit) does see what a bad light he puts himself into


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

There are two PUKES over there that I would not let in my house. I hope they both stay there.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would never not race with people.
in general some folks on the net are totally different in person.
But from what people from the UK have told me, he is the same.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

He would be asked to leave any race I host. That brings the list up to one:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that is funny


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

One of them joined and posted here, all involved in the post put him on ignore. It's the only thing to do with either of them.


----------



## white_n_az (Apr 15, 2015)

RjAFX said:


> There are two over there that I would not let in my house. I hope they both stay there.


Yes, I am here.

I have no intentions of driving out to Mobile AZ for any reason, let alone to go to your house so no worries mate.

I am no fan of the person under discussion in this thread but he is entitled to an opinion, right or wrong. It does seem that he has a protected status by the moderators on that list which is curious.

I am hopeful that this doesn't become a catty discussion of people on various forums.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hound snoring so the fox is afoot*



SDMedanic said:


> He is definitely a pain and is persona non grata on POS. Not sure about here. SCI is an English board and they appear to favor their own.


Agreed Steve. 

While he has been quiet up until late, his pattern of quarrelsome tactics and smarmy, inflammatory tone; have always gone unchallenged by the administration at SCI. 

********

Here's the tongue in cheek version for some us old tards to remember good times had and to bring the new kids into the loop. 

 The High Lord of Rhetoric has been allowed to become a "wanna-rator" at SCI. This creates a very obvious power triangle on what should be the standard lineal relationship that occurs between a boards admin and membership. Unfortunately neither side has the interest or human decency to end our endless suffering. 

The Duke of Blatherington is allowed to run amok with complete diplomatic immunity; while tactlessly weaponizing the TOS with impunity against other members in open forum rather than using PM; yet when the tables are turned, he leans heavily on the TOS, immediately plays the plausible denial card, then wedges himself the recesses of those grayer areas of the rules. Eventually he'll run momma if you hold his feet to the fire. Anyone smell troll ears burning? I like it best when they squeal and wiggle a bit. 

To the discredit of an otherwise stellar Slot Board, the SCI admin-haz-mat squad responds by sanitizing the permanent record, thus always absolving the perpetrator by default; simply because there are: "A" - never any consequences for the Monte Christo of MonToilette', and "B" - the incident has been completely sanitized for the glory of greater public image and your personal protection. cough...smirk 

 "Conveniently, there is never a record that anything really didnt happen." How screwed up is that? 

Laughably, with no offense intended, it really does sound kinda British, in that hysterical deadpanned Monty Python sort of way, that I, and so many others love.

It's hard to imagine that something could trump a Clintonism , "It depends on what the definition of "is", is." Yet there you have it.

:dude: If one returns to the scene of a recent flameout, you can usually find Sir Argument for Arguments Sake standing just off the fringe, reaking of gasoline with a pocket full of "Who Me?" brand matches. Just out of frame, admin is fervently hosing down the fire, and neatly raking out the debris field surrounding the epicenter. You'll find these impact craters periodically. They are earmarked by weird ripples or hiccups in the over all continuity and context when you happen upon a censored thread. This pattern has gone on well into the second decade. 

Many years back, after a go-round with the High Sheriff of the Livery Police, the SCI admin requested that I re-read their TOS, tuck tail and apologize for my ghastly faux paux in which I openly lambasted the Bridge Troll of Lower Twerpton in public forum. I took them at their word and did so, the re-read that is to say. A careful read revealed a pretty high "shame on them" factor as well; especially given the type and totality of abuse that all H0 forum membership has had to universally endure at his behest over the years. 

Subsequently he quickly ramped up his schtick here. Slithered back under the door sill once using an alias. He was summarily decapitated with heavenly force on both occasions. The great Tactition of Twaddle was brought to his knees by simply linking him to a daisy chain of his own tripe. Fortunately at the time HT, wasnt sanitizing the permanent record. Membership contributed a file that was compiled from the archives linking him, and only him, to an endless trail of scorched earth. It takes a village. Right click copy, left click paste. Lather rinse repeat. Push send. 

 Even when hidden in and amongst a mountain of posts, his agenda of contrarian bullyment never comes close to passing the sniff test of any good TOS, unless there is collusion afoot. By linking only the burned archival areas with DNA from the Pyro of Plimptom, the surrounding fringe of camouflage in the form of other context was stripped away. By doing so his innumerable so called "plausible denial impact craters" were brought into clear focus. The link created a rather incriminating stream of virtual garbage in an uninterrupted straight line. At some point it just becomes kind of obvious. right? 

:freak: We have always known that the Hound of Hypocrisy (SCI admin) wont hunt the Wabbit of Winkyville. They dont, and they wont. Never have and never will. It's a corner of the room in their house which they frequently choose to let the carpet remain uncleaned. Naturally this qualifies Steve's very accurate observation from above well beyond a shadow of a doubt. Truly an open and very public indictment. Based on the fact that SCI has a near legendary reputation for stringently enforcing their TOS; by diligently policing even the most minor of infractions; they contradict all that they profess to hold holy by choosing to turn an unusually "blind eye" to the obvious brown spot on their rug. Thus harboring a well known, habitually chronic offender....and they dont care because it's THEIR house .... the end.

 For most of the old greybacks, its really not even fun to watch anymore. 

:wave: I still enjoy lurking the big scale threads and most especially the Scratchbuilding thread. The grim irony is that Scale Auto is just a mere 35 minutes right up I-5. :thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> he is entitled to an opinion, right or wrong.


He's entitled to call someone a thief?

You have a strange sense of entitlement.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Maybe the best place for this thread is SCI where it belongs.


----------



## white_n_az (Apr 15, 2015)

smalltime said:


> He's entitled to call someone a thief?
> 
> You have a strange sense of entitlement.


I agree that your friend has done the right thing and I don't believe he is a thief at all.

I don't think that the person under discussion has a first hand experience that offers any justification for such an extreme label and I can appreciate your decision to not participate in an environment that allows it to happen.

At the end of the day though, he is allowed to express an opinion. I personally have a difficult time with character assassins and honestly, the dude has zero credibility anyway.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know the current situation over at SCI but certainly a few months back when a friend of mine was an admin, the ice being skated on by the subject of this thread was thinner than a wafer thin mint....Python anyone! 

I'm sorry your friend has been "dissed" smalltime.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gareth! Instant Pavlovian response!

I'm a total junkie. Those darn "After Eight" thin mints were addictive. Do they still make things like that?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Gareth said:


> I don't know the current situation over at SCI but certainly a few months back when a friend of mine was an admin, the ice being skated on by the subject of this thread was thinner than a wafer thin mint....Python anyone!
> 
> I'm sorry your friend has been "dissed" smalltime.


Thanks for the thoughts. They all well received.

Just so you know were I stand:

Paul Kniffen is a personal friend. He and I share a hobby, and a trade (tool and die maker). He is a consummate professional. He worked for a machinery manufacturer for years, running the machines that make other machines. There is no better tradesman that I know of.

The company folded, and he decided to buy the MaxTrax company and go into business for himself. I don't know how many of you reading this have their own business, but it takes all of your efforts to be successful. I know this firsthand, because my dad ran his own, one man machine shop for forty years. It's a passion.

For this person to call Paul a thief burns my butt, and I will not stand for it.

In conclusion, My friend wasn't "dissed" his livelihood was threatened buy an internet troll. I will fight for him, anyway I know how.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

,and that is why you should continue defend him where the charges were brought. No reason on earth to bring it along with other interweb trolls here.....We pretty much stay on this site for a reason.


Sorry but that 's how I see it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

smalltime said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. They all well received.
> 
> Just so you know were I stand:
> 
> ...


I know Paul as well and have purchased many of his products.
I hold the man in high regard becasue he is a man of integrity.
I am certain that Paul made good on all paid for tracks that he knew of before making any tracks to sell otherwise.
in fact, a very good friend and race partner was left hanging by the original owner and Paul made good on that order before he even purchased and moved the machinery to continue the Maxx Traxx business.
we have consulted on drag tracks, specifically shut down options.
I am not going to a site that I am not a part of to defend his dignity, but I will state such on sites that I am active.

the person in question making the sad remarks is well known internationally as a first class trouble maker.
and I feel justified in making that judgement for obvious reasons.
LOL


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Maybe the best place for this thread is SCI where it belongs.


Yeah sure...it would last all of two minutes.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> Yeah sure...it would last all of two minutes.


Now the wanker-in-chief is sending me P.M.s over there.

He definitely has protected status over there. They can have him.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have no idea who/what this whole conversion is about, but what I'm reading here it sounds like that idiot that stirred up trouble here time and time again. Is it Dean???


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Crimnick said:


> Yeah sure...it would last all of two minutes.


Two minutes is a good thing. Would be best if it were never seen.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Two minutes is a good thing. Would be best if it were never seen.


Gee,
I'm sorry I bothered you all with it. Rest assured, I'll NEVER make that mistake again.

I thought this was the place that Paul could get a fair hearing, But I was obviously mistaken.

I will call FCB and get him to delete the entire thread since it has offended so many sensibilities.

Have a good day Rj


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Two minutes is a good thing. Would be best if it were never seen.


No... it's best to see the stark light of day...covering it up only enables more of the same behaviour.

Nico committed an act of Libel against a business owner accusing the owner of theft on a public forum that isnt being addressed by the admins...thus gains thier approval and endorsement if they refuse to remove it.

The fact we cant even have this conversation there is why it's being discussed here.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

smalltime said:


> Gee,
> I'm sorry I bothered you all with it. Rest assured, I'll NEVER make that mistake again.
> 
> I thought this was the place that Paul could get a fair hearing, But I was obviously mistaken.
> ...


Have Paul send a cease and desist letter to SCI.

An unfounded accusation of theft is actionable in civil court (not that it has to go there) and violates SCI's own TOS...I gurantee SCI isnt going ignore a cease and desist letter like they ignored your post.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Not talking cover up. Talking about it being pure bullshit from a person that is pure bullshit. Nothing that comes out of his mouth is worthy of discussion. There is no need to stick up or defend someone that he has anything to say about. I've been on these boards less than a year, but it only took days to figure out who the trash talkers are. Like I said there are TWO users of that site I'd not let in my house. Guess who they are.....


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Not talking cover up. Talking about it being pure bullshit from a person that is pure bullshit. Nothing that comes out of his mouth is worthy of discussion. There is no need to stick up or defend someone that he has anything to say about. I've been on these boards less than a year, but it only took days to figure out who the trash talkers are. Like I said there are TWO users of that site I'd not let in my house. Guess who they are.....


Nico and me?

:tongue:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Crim, not you as far as I can tell......Had you read this entire thread you would have not asked that question.

Let the puke make his comments, don't reply because then you are letting him control the conversation. Ignore the puke no matter what he says.

smalltime if he said something negative about you, who would really notice, care, think about it, believe it? -----NO---ONE-----


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Crim, not you as far as I can tell......Had you read this entire thread you would have not asked that question.


I was kidding:tongue:



> Let the puke make his comments, don't reply because then you are letting him control the conversation. Ignore the puke no matter what he says.
> 
> smalltime if he said something negative about you, who would really notice, care, think about it, believe it? -----NO---ONE-----


Nico Didnt say it about small time...he said it about the owner of Max Trax and flat out called the owner a thief.....this is on a public forum related to slot cars and such a statement gone unchecked could effect Max trax's business. 

This isnt about hurt feelings...it's about Libel.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I HOPE that the top dog over at SCI reads the crap about the more then honest guy building tracks he's taken a nasty mess and turned it around in a very quick time he should get nothing but thanks from all that got their tracks.
As far as the N guy goes he must have no friends at all he probably cant get along with his wife or the dog they probably run the other way when he comes home
I thing the only thing he's done for the hobby is he had a small hand in the new Mega G+ car and that might be the reason SCI lets him hang out there
they don't want to loose Racemasters I'm a AFX guy and I'll buy their cars 
But if that's the reason they let him bash honest people trying to make a go of it and helping this hobby along forget it sci I mean
If you want bull dog goneYOU ALL NEED TO send Messages to the top dog over there at SCI IT WILL WORK

GT40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

smalltime "if" he said something negative about you, who would really notice, care, think about it, believe it? -----NO---ONE-----

Key word "if"


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Mr Creosote, I presume


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Centurions!*

Touche' for Crimmy who scores major points on the MOST relevant link towards what Smalltime is driving at. 

"The fact we cant even have this conversation there is why it's being discussed here." 

Additional points awarded:

Crimnick again: (with the voice of reason and judgement);" Have Paul send a cease and desist letter to SCI."

The Hysterically Funny award goes to: 

Rider Z: "He must have pictures of the moderators over there doing something they shouldn't be doing." (dang you RZ, now I cant unsee the imagery of that rather sordid supply closet incident you have led us to!) 

and:

Slotcardan for the "Thin Mint" skit by Monty Python.

I'll have to disagree here:

RjAFX: "No reason on earth to bring it along with other interweb trolls here.....We pretty much stay on this site for a reason."

Depriving "we"(?) slot brothers in need of some temporary sanctuary isnt very "interweb" hospitable at all. There's is no real sweat off anyones nose.

Final points to GT-40: For cutting a clear swath.

"If you want bull dog gone YOU ALL NEED TO send Messages to the top dog over there at SCI IT WILL WORK"

Come what may, the people that want to, should be left in peace to sort it out to their liking, in their own way. They of course are equally obligated to work this forward into a positive direction like PM, and eventually return serve to ALL the available mail boxes at SCI. Otherwise it will all have been for naught.

There's really no reason to overtly attempt to control whats historically become a rather normal process; or pick and fritter at perceived board protocols or irrelevant semantics. It's merely the typical fallout, and perhaps a twilight Chapter of the Greater Dean Enigma. Lets give it a chance to be written for those who came long before. Everything is right on schedule. 

It's actually very simple. The long suffering faithful can smell blood in the water and an overall sense of vindication. Take a minute to not abjectly dismiss a moment in slot board history, or disregard the passionate comments of the responders. This goes beyond what you could ever think it does ... plus ten miles. Picture the moment of joy when Dorothy returns to Oz with the broomstick of the Wicked Witch ... times a thousand! The opportunity to share a final dance with the Lollipop Guild is far too tantalizing to ignore.

Aside from the more serious litigious points and petty board allegiances, when viewed from the second deck, it's actually got the potential to correct a rather serious and longstanding imbalance in the Slot Universe. 

In epic fashion, Smalltime has Dean's head in a sling, dead to rights; and SCI now has a rather large Weevil wriggling in their Tea biscuit of credibility, 

little wonder the citizens of Rome are loving it.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Crimnick again: (with the voice of reason and judgement);" Have Paul send a cease and desist letter to SCI."


LOL...well I used to punch people in the face...but that got expensive and involved a lawyer .....then I figured out it's cheaper to just have a lawer punch them in the wallet....*snicker*

Oh..PS...Small time...the answer is obvious by now so get a couple sceen shots to document the posts then print them out and give em to paul.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

There is a time and this is the place to defend against this sort of crap. I admire your standing up for Paul. If no one does, the Floating Turd wins.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Iam watching smalltime. Just let me know if he show up here. FCB :thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> Iam watching smalltime. Just let me know if he show up here. FCB :thumbsup:


Thanks for the eye in the sky.

I really doubt he will show up here, he has his own sandbox to poop in.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No worries. As he is double banned, excommunicated, shot at sunrise, hung by the neck, tattooed, buried, dug up and shot again; his only recourse is to attain a false identity and sneak in un-noticed. Good luck with that. He's failed at that at least three times already.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The stench always gives him away


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> No worries. As he is double banned, excommunicated, shot at sunrise, hung by the neck, tattooed, buried, dug up and shot again; his only recourse is to attain a false identity and sneak in un-noticed. Good luck with that. He's failed at that at least three times already.


But has he been guillotined ?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ajd350 said:


> The stench always gives him away


Crawl in a gutter with a skunk, ya come out smell'n like a skunk. There are two skunks, and the best part is they can't stand the smell of each other.

Most of the users of this forum have integrity. They take pride in themselves, and treat one another with respect. I can joke with most anyone on here. I can ask a question of most anyone on here. I can give my opinion without fear. Including the opinion I stated in this thread. Pat yourselves on the back gang, you deserve it.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

lol. Deane went away for a while, but only until he got kicked off the HO enthusiast FB group, then he started up again at SCI. For a while SCI was respectable until he came back. Now it appears he's been let back into the FB group too, but has been keeping a low profile.

Bill Hall has the right of it. They pretty much let him run roughshod, and they clean up his messes for him afterward. I got into it once with him and actually gave him a pretty good run as far as pissing matches go. (this was after he'd completely derailed an otherwise excellent thread) Lo and behold the thread stayed but the part where I worked him down to criticizing my post count got deleted. (him pointing out your post count and/or grammar errors are when you know he's got nothing left for ya) And if you do get the better of him and make him sputter, take a screenshot cuz it won't be up for long. 

It's a Mickey Mouse board that masquerades as a respectable one. Always has been since I've been at this. The moderation is extremely dodgy. The only thing they're consistent on is squashing posts that contain links to non-advertisers. 

I sometimes wonder if a letter campaign towards the people that advertise there would have some sort of effect...but don't have the inclination to try and start anything. Deane Walpole aka Nico Rosberg is not worth the time, and I don't lose sleep over SCI....I just understand things are what they are.

But yes...a cease and desist might be something to look into. I doubt it would change their moderation policy over there, but it would at least get that thread taken down.


----------



## white_n_az (Apr 15, 2015)

he seems quite comfortable raiding Barry Manilow's closet.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Priceless!*

Having elected to fall on my sword early on at SCI, I often miss special moments like this classic. 

Shadowracer:

"Lo and behold the thread stayed but the part where I worked him down to criticizing my post count got deleted. (him pointing out your post count and/or grammar errors are when you know he's got nothing left for ya) And if you do get the better of him and make him sputter, take a screenshot cuz it won't be up for long."

******

Fortunately for the rest of the slot universe his "I"m brother in law of the board owner force field" (jk) only works at their house, and in his own mind.

This just in from WIAZ: Meanwhile somewhere outside London, he's wearing Barry Manilows clothes...

... in bed. 

(Double points awarded to all, on the grounds of humor)

... except for me: -2 for forgetting the guillotine


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> (Double points awarded to all, on the grounds of humor)


Yea,
Now captain underpants is playing the "death threat" card with a cancer chaser.

He just can't help himself.

Where's Bette Midler when you need her?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> -2 for forgetting the guillotine


No worries, good post. I abandoned SCI along time ago for many of the reasons mentioned here. I mostly lurk here, and on occasion pop in on POS


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tim*

Mon Capitan' De Underpants forgets that I was rightfully banned at SCI over a decade ago. Why on Gods Green Earth would I request re-instatement to a non level playing field? Should I try and wiggle under the door sill using an alias LMAO! Nawwwwww. It was always far easier to drag the cat out of it's lair with a string. As you have demonstrated the air is much clearer in the open field, where he is pretty much a laughable O fer 29. 

Long ago, I once said he was a Cancer, not that he should die from Cancer. Half his problem is that he cant keep his plethora of antagonistic malarkey sorted in the first place. At any rate, he hasnt helped his case much, especially if he's actually getting death threats. It's one thing to be a self righteous Pop-n-Jay, but for heavens sake you have to bring something to the table besides the "run home to momma" and "look there's Haley Comet!" cards when the flame gets near. 

Certainly he's spot on. I do tend to overwrite things. It's what frustrated Journalism Majors do. He doesnt recognize that it's not a novel I've compiled, but that its actually an abridged version of his Slot rap sheet. Compared to the mountains of electrons he wastes on drivel, how is it my fault that it takes the pulp of three giant Sequoia's to document the short form? 

Now that his feet are a little closer to the fire, the pressing tide has forced him into the typical mud slinging, nonsensical, damage control mode, which Shadowracer references, and we all know so well. Attention to detail will illustrate that he has also slightly shifted his tactic, the word "if" now appears carefully inserted in his recent explosion of context; as though that will magically negate the originally damning post.

Beyond all the smoke and mirrors he's throwing up, the fact remains that it was a rather heinous TOS violation in the house of the Squeaky Clean. With luck, the cease and desist is on it's way to penetrate his magic force field; and force Admin to expunge his libelous tripe in a manner that is satisfactory to the concerned parties. I'm sure we could take up a healthy collection if needed.

The idiot dreamer in me hopes for some type of professional retraction. The pragmatist tells me not to hold my breath. Given the particular brand of censorship involved, keeping the tell straight on a neutral filed is a very legitimate endeavor. Other than crossing my fingers, my part is done, unless he somehow wants to bring my momma into it :tongue:

As a pressure release tool, this thread served a constructive purpose. It will soon be relegated to the archival nuthen. I thank Cowboy and the crew for the patience to let everyone gas off and the perspective to let things cool naturally.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well Dean...since I know you are reading this.....yes I would have already sent the letter demanding you be banned for libel and violating SCI's terms of service.

You never used the word "IF" in your original past...it wasnt an "opinion", it was a statement of fact accusing the current owner of max trax of being a thief.

Even when the person in question absolved the current owner of any obligation...you continued and still do continue to harp and crabwalk your previous statement of Libel.

Quite frankly you have your tit in a legal wringer and thus have placed SCI in the same boat with you with their vote of approval via silence when notified.

PS....I'm saying this here because I know if I say it there you will run to the admins...hell I'm sure you are already sending them "copywritten" screen shots of everything said here...and spaming the report button over there....and I certainly wouldnt put it past you to try and get me banned or punished for something I said on another website.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> PS....I'm saying this here because I know if I say it there you will run to the admins...hell I'm sure you are already sending them "copywritten" screen shots of everything said here...and spaming the report button over there....and I certainly wouldnt put it past you to try and get me banned or punished for something I said on another website.


With an added degree of nomenclature not found in your original post....I might add.(he's REALLY good at "adding" things)

Keep the screen shots, and the faith Crim.

BTW, I grew up in Temperance, and my parents still live in Erie. Spent many a night cruisin' Alexis rd.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

smalltime said:


> With an added degree of nomenclature not found in your original post....I might add.(he's REALLY good at "adding" things)
> 
> Keep the screen shots, and the faith Crim.
> 
> BTW, I grew up in Temperance, and my parents still live in Erie. Spent many a night cruisin' Alexis rd.


Small world....I remember when the (now closed) northtown mall was a small private airport at alexis and telegraph.

yeah I'm old.....LOL


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> Small world....I remember when the (now closed) northtown mall was a small private airport at alexis and telegraph.
> 
> yeah I'm old.....LOL


My dad's shop was just north of there, about two miles. Sterns and Telegraph.

We used to go up there on saturday evenings and watch the planes take off. and land.......remember it well.

They tore down Raceway park also........saw a few pretty good AMA flatrack races there.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi guys
The Bull dog just got a slap on the hand and 24 hour vacation
The PM's are working and he may get the long vacation soon.
OOOOOOOBOY

GT40


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

GT40 said:


> Hi guys
> The Bull dog just got a slap on the hand and 24 hour vacation
> The PM's are working and he may get the long vacation soon.
> OOOOOOOBOY
> ...


Well he did it to himself...but I'm sure we will get the blame.....LOL.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Case and Point*

There's a shock. 

While the pants down spanking in open forum was indeed a Kodak moment, Hannibal "Lecture" getting paroled after 1 day served for nit picking, smells like...

....the standard diversionary tactic. Meanwhile the blatant character assassination festers as a sticky. So in essence, they're playing the "Look! There's Haleys Comet" card; so every one who picked, "Nothing is going to happen at all", were really only just one tick off. 

..... as for the rest of you dreamers! :tongue: Pfffffffffffft!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hannibal "Lecture"

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Crimnick said:


> Hannibal "Lecture"
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!


Ha Ha, yep that was a good one! Bill, you ever try stand up?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Tuxedo said:


> Ha Ha, yep that was a good one! Bill, you ever try stand up?


  He doesn't have to try :hat:
Bill is a stand up kind of guy, one of the best, he knows what he's talking about
and he's one great fabricator, his work is outstanding :thumbsup: 

gt40 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nawwww, thats all very kind, but Im not quick witted enough to do stand up, only just that cheap "Lowbrow" brand of gallows humor, while we wait on the jury.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

"While the pants down spanking in open forum was indeed a Kodak moment"

Damn I must have missed it....

Oh I found it...LOL...


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> Nawwww, thats all very kind, but Im not quick witted enough to do stand up, only just that cheap "Lowbrow" brand of gallows humor, while we wait on the jury.


Oh, I dunno Bill - Hannibal "Lecture" That is a classic ! Glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Nawwww, thats all very kind, but Im not quick witted enough to do stand up, only just that cheap "Lowbrow" brand of gallows humor, while we wait on the jury.


So,
You just invented a new brand of Comic........The "Sit Down" comic.

I would put to you that it's harder to get folks to laugh it the written word than a visual comic.

I'm not surprised to learn you are a recovering journalism major. Your writing shows it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

numbnuts & numbnuts

The two skunks of SCI got another warning.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I can't believe this thread keeps popping up. I wish my cars had this much traction. SmallTim, did you post this thing using Neo's?

Later The just can't get enough of the idiot at "that other slot forum" oh wait, there's more than one? of each? Rockinator


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys :thumbsup:
Do you hear that noise that's the ice cracking around both of them.:wave:
*GOING DOWN* there about to take the ride around the drain :wave:

GT40


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> SmallTim, did you post this thing using Neo's?


I don't do neos.....I don't ned them to go fast.

I'm actually in disbelief at the patience the Moderator has over there. My God, I would have been lockin' and bannin' YESTERDAY.

"Well if you flip this magnet that way, it actually alters the pole of the planet, there by making your G-79 two hundredths quicker in the right hand bends, Gary proved that in 1978 at the nationals.......................Holy Crap!

No offense to the REAL Neo....I know HE actually knows this stuff.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's simple physics to synchronize or un-synchronize the the lines of force within the overlap of two magnetic fields. What do they think makes da armature go roundy roundy? Same dealio for adjusting traction assist, just a different application. 

Pages of post after post filled trying to pigeonhole a relatively simple tuning aspect; using argumentative blather, brow beating, while waiving furiously and pointing at cave paintings made from iron filings. 

Whatever the case, Captain Underpants typically demonstrates his mastery of fifth grade science using fart gas, double speak, and linking off site reference material at a furious rate. 

Further proving that the fix is in; as all is forgotten and we quickly move away from outright libel, back to the usual mind numbing hammer headed bullyment.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

hehehehe


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Bill hit it right on the nose, like usual. That is way too simple, so that other thread might go on another couple hundred posts,back n forth, covering the same ground again and again. I stand guilty of reading it tho. Dave.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I didn't have to read anything numbnuts&numbnuts had to say.... only read what the mod had to say.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Flying the Double Standard Proudly*

Based on recent events, it's been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that; the Bridge Troll at SCI enjoys exempt status bestowed from the ownership. Notably, he thumbs his nose at warnings and admonishments, indicative that he outranks an otherwise good group of moderators, who sadly are powerless to impose sanctions of any real impact or consequence.

Now exiled in a cage of his own making, he still likes to rattle the bars occasionally; relegating himself to the status of a circus side show attraction. 

It's nothing a trip to the TOS woodshed and a 6 month "take a hike" wouldnt fix.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Just noticed this on a Nico post:

Last edited by Wet Coast Racer; Yesterday at 12:31 PM. Reason: Unnecessary provocative comment. Something is going to have to change around here very soon.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

..and has it? I don't think so


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Signed up in 2009 and this is the first post you ever made?



PS yes I know who you are it's just wierd you havent posted yet...that's all.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome Doug :wave:


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

:wave: I'm a late developer 

No, really :thumbsup:

Being 'old school' - and _almost_ officially a 'Silver Surfer', fora had me foxed for a long time. This was the second one I managed to sign up to but I promptly forgot my password ("never write down your passwords" WAS the watchword I was told to live by, although that has HAD to change.) Moving from PC, then ISP - twice since then, overwhelmed me, a forgotten password seeming unimportant by comparison.  

Look elsewhere and you can see someone else set up and ran a club forum for me for over a year before I even posted on it, or felt confident enough to manage it myself. 

25 years running a slot car club and only 'online' about it for the last three years - since 2012 - and that after a year of support from a more iT literate club member!!

As for posting photos....... it took me another year to figure that out!

Finally, I'm not a prolific poster with an opinion on everything, much preferring to conduct meaningful conversations in private - away from constant interruptions by a sniper. 

Hopefully 'knowing who I am' isn't a bad thing for you?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Top Down said:


> Hopefully 'knowing who I am' isn't a bad thing for you?


Heck no....glad to see ya!


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Top Down said:


> :thumbsup:


58 yrs. old, and BARELY-Able to run one of these confounded-contraptions Me'self !!!  :thumbsup: :freak:

WELCOME !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Zoiks!*

Doug, ya really should get out more often 

I have learned to hunt and peck 60 words a minute with just 60 mistakes ... a perfect score!

Please check your PM.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

If I could type at the speed of my age I'd be a pro.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Abracadabra*

Mark it Tim. Looks like stinky brown spot vanished into the nuthen'.

We can only assume that after attempting to remove the both the libelous and inflammatory content, they couldnt keep the context coherent. The Hazmat squad was unable to stitch the Max/TKO thread back together, and were forced to euthanize the entire thread in his honor. 

Further encouraging the behavior by pretending like it never happened. Notably, with no repercussions for the perpetrator, no contrition ....

... and no surprises!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

WHAT'S NEW*what's new, IT NEVER HAPPENED *
I see :freak: nothing I said :tongue: nothing I hear  nothing so nothing happened :thumbsup:

gt40:wave:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> I have read this a few times now, and it is very interesting.
> 
> But under all the technical chat is there an implication that something is wrong, either the chassis are not 'fair' or some technical fault has been brushed aside?
> 
> ...


The above was a quote from you know who. Up to his old tricks again.

I've had it.

It's all out war now. I will post EVERY offensive tidbit he posts from now on.

I won't allow him to tear down another manufacturer.

The entire conversation can be found here:
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=88174&page=2


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan, plus Deanes legendary silly nanny ability to restate the obvious in such fashion that it spontaneously combusts? What could possibly go wrong? 

It'd be the H0 Whirled debacle all over again, where the one we need to hear from is tight lipped, and the waterhead refuses shut up.

My bet is that some arms got their comm plates bushings installed backwards at the factory, so it's no biggee. Look and see, if you flip the doo-ma-hickey over, all systems begin to look normal. :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

NR banned for a week this time, and the second time one of my posts has been deleted after posting in an NR thread. That's cool if ya ask me......


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys 
Finally some peace and quiet.:thumbsup:

:freakWere the bull dog tonight)

:hat: gt40 :wave:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> NR banned for a week this time, and the second time one of my posts has been deleted after posting in an NR thread. That's cool if ya ask me......


Bill Clinton was getting off airforce one after a weekend trip to little rock.

He came the stairs with a piglet under each arm.

The Secret Service agent says "nice pigs sir"

Bill stops ans says "Son these arent pigs...they are Akansas Razorbacks....I got this for for hillery...and this one for chelse" 

"Nice Trade Sir"


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> Finally some peace and quiet.:thumbsup:
> 
> :freakWere the bull dog tonight)
> ...



Heck yes, and with the other skunk keeping his tail down the site could be usable for a few days...

Damn and I went to bed 30 minutes ago. Lot a good it did me, I'm back up......pain pills more pain pills.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
Once you get rid of the trouble makers smooth sailing ahead for a week anyway.
Maybe they will wise up and see how nice it can be with out them, just saying.

Go back to the Doc and get something that will make you sleep.
Sleep is a big deal if you don't get enough your never going to loss your pain.
Get feeling better OK.

gt40
P.S. iT'S NICE TO HAVE SOMEONE ON LATE BUT IT'S NO FUNNY WHEN YOUR HURTING


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

RjAFX said:


> Heck yes, and with the other skunk keeping his tail down the site could be usable for a few days...
> 
> Damn and I went to bed 30 minutes ago. Lot a good it did me, I'm back up......pain pills more pain pills.


Sorry to read about your pain. What is the cause, do you know? I only ask because I suffer from constant pain in legs, ham string feet and hands where they meet my fingers. Neropathy from Diabetes. They give me stuff to make me sleep , but the side effects are being groggy and sick the rest of the day. Hope they can help you


----------

